# Need a Replacement Delta Table Saw Fence



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

I recently purchased a very nice used Delta bench saw at an even better price. (I wouldn't claim a tool gloat, but I'm smilin'!)

The saw did not come with a fence so I need to find a replacement - hopefully, an original replacement part. I don't want to spend the money on an upgrade type fence.

It is a Delta Model TS200LS, 10-inch Bench Saw with legs.

If anyone knows where I could purchase a replacement fence, I would greatly appreciate the information.

Thank you in advance! Cheers!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

here is the fence

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/fence-assembly-p-146489.html


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks David!


----------

